# Umbau im Frühjahr



## Carlo (11. Jan. 2009)

Hallo zusammen.

Sodele,...bin auch mal wieder hier zum Schreiben und nicht nur zum lesen.

Meine Chefin hat mir die Teichvergrößerung genehmigt. Dabei wollte ich den Teich von Anfang an größer haben. 
Ist aber eigentlich auch besser so, habe bei meinem jetzigen Teich doch einige Fehler gemacht,die ich jetzt Dank dem Forum beheben werde.

So..........nun kommen aber die Fragen:

1.)	Was mach ich mit meinen Fischle...........halten die das mal zwei,drei Wochen in nem 80Liter Kübel (mit Pflanzen und Filter)aus?

2.)	Die Folie ist noch nicht so alt. Soll ich ein Stück dran kleben oder besser alles neu machen. Habe mich schon hier durchgelesen....die einen sagen so die anderen so. Mir ist eigentlich auch ne neue am Stück lieber. Ist aber auch teurer. Dazu hätte ich gerne eure Erfahrungen mit dem kleben.

3.)	Momentane Wassertemp. 3,3°C .............hab ich den noch im Frühjahr Fische oder wurden alle Tiefgekühlt. Meine Teichtiefe ist etwa 1,0 bis 1-1Meter....darum auch der Umbau.

4.)	Habe nun vor so circa 3,60Meter tief zu graben.............ne halt nur 1,50...........wie mach ich das mit dem Grundwasser das bei mir schon nach ca.90cm kommt....ständig abpumpen?

Kommen bestimmt noch mehr Fragen auf euch zu.........ach ja.....das buddeln was dann im Frühjahr beginnen wird werde ich natürlich mit Fotos dokumentieren.

Aber nicht zuviel davon versprechen, hab nur nen kleinen Garten.

und jetzt noch speziel für Olli P.....hast nun endlich angefangen mit der automatischensiebfilterreinigungsvonuntenoderobenanlage. Wolltest das schon letztes Jahr machen!
Gruß
Carlo


----------



## Wuzzel (12. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Umbau im Frühjahr*

Hallo Carlo 

1. Hallo haste nicht nen bisschen was größeres als 80 Liter ? Das ist für 8 Goldfische recht eng. Wenn die Fischew wirklich noch sehr klein sind mags gehen. Aber am besten stellst Du das Gefäss dann irgendwo in einen hellen Keller oder so, wo die Witterungseinflüsse sich nicht so stark auswirken wie draussen. 

2. Also wenn die Folie neu ist mag das gehen , aber der Kleber ist ja auch nicht umsonst. Ich würd neue Folie nehmen , mit der alten kannst du immer noch ne sumpfregion oder ähnliches an anderer stelle bauen.

3. Bei ein meter Teichtiefe ist auch der jetzige Winter eigentlich kein Problem. 

4. Lass mich wissen , wenn Du dafür ne kostengünstige Lösung findest  

Viel Erfolg 
Wolf


----------



## jochen (12. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Umbau im Frühjahr*

Hi Carlo...

zu 1,

wenn die wirklich noch klein sind, für ein paar Wochen ohne Probleme, aber wirklich nur als Notlösung, evtl mit Sauerstoffzufuhr zusätzlich zum Filter,
mäßig bis sehr wenig füttern, und Filter vor dem Einsetzen gut einfahren.

zu 2,

würde ich lassen, gerade wenn es ein wenig Falten hat, wird es problematisch, wenn mußt du penibelst mit Aceton reinigen, und mit Unterlage (für besseren Gegendruck) verkleben. (Brett oder so etwas)
Sicher geht das, hab es auch schon gemacht, (Wasserfallanbindung) hält auch bisher, besser schlafen wirst du sicher können mit neuer Folie. Wie Wuzzel schon schrieb, sicher kannst du die Folie anderweitig verwenden, für den Tüftler findet sich immer was.

zu 3,

bei deinen beschriebenen Besatz, und Größe no problem.

zu 4,

tja, ohne pumpen wird da nichts gehen.


----------



## Christine (12. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Umbau im Frühjahr*

Hallo Carlo,

nur zu 2.:
welche Folie hast Du denn? PE, PVC oder Kautschuk? Bei PE hat sich Deine Frage eh erledigt, die kriegst Du nicht geklebt. Bei den anderen ist es sehr schwierig. Nach einer gewissen Liegezeit sind PVC-Folien nicht mehr wirklich geschmeidig und die winzigste Falte ist ein potentielles Kapillarröhrchen. Und umsonst ist der Kleber ja auch nicht.  Das Kleben von Kautschukfolie hab ich noch nicht ausprobiert, soll aber nicht ganz einfach sein.

Ich will sagen: Kauf Dir lieber ein Folie am Stück und mach aus der alten etwas anders Hübsches: einen höherliegenden flachen Pflanzenteich, einen Bachlauf, ein Moorbeet  -  es gibt so viele Möglichkeit, die weniger Ärger bedeuten, als wochenlang eine undichte Stelle zu suchen.


----------



## Olli.P (13. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Umbau im Frühjahr*

Hi Carlo,

zu 1.)

besorg dir für 'nen fünfer oder Zehner 'ne 200L Regentonne.....:smoki
besser iss das.......

zu 2.)

ham die anderen schon geschrieben......: NEU

zu 3.)

auch....

zu4.)

wenn du die Möglichkeit hast mach das. Ansonsten wirst wohl warten müssen bis eine längere Trockenzeit kommt und der Grundwasserspiegel sinkt. 
Wenn er das dann überhaupt macht......

Und:


> und jetzt noch speziel für Olli P.....hast nun endlich angefangen mit der automatischensiebfilterreinigungsvonuntenoderobena nlage. Wolltest das schon letztes Jahr machen!



Nö, hatte leider privat so einiges um die Ohren. Da hatte ich dafür leider keinen Kopf und auch nicht das nötige Kleingeld.......

Musste das Geld leider anderweitig opfern. Damit wäre aber sicherlich eine Spülanlage vom feinsten drinnen gewesen. 

So, das sollte als Antwort reichen. Möchte nicht darüber sprechen, das Thema ist für mich abgehakt....


----------



## Uli (13. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Umbau im Frühjahr*



Olli.P schrieb:


> So, das sollte als Antwort reichen. Möchte nicht darüber sprechen, das Thema ist für mich abgehakt....



hi olli,
du sollst nicht immer alles in dich rein fressen,lass uns drüber sprechen
gruß uli


----------



## Carlo (13. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Umbau im Frühjahr*

Hallo,

danke schon mal an euch für die Infos.....

bis auf Frage Nr.3 hab ich eure Antworten zu 99% gewußt.

zu1.) also werd ich mal nach nem groooßen Kübel (oder mehreren) ausschauh halten.

zu2.) hätte wahrscheinlich sowieso ne Folie am Stück gekauft (Die Chefin wird mich umbringen)  

zu4.) im Sommer geht das Grundwasser zurück , aber so lange will ich nicht warten. Also werd ich mal Pumpen und schauen ob es klappt.

und nun ne neue Frage:

Dieser blöde Schlauch von der Pumpe über den Teichrand gelegt nervt. Habe jetzt vor so ne Folienverschraubung reinzubauen.....so und nun wieder die Bedenken wegen der Dichtigkeit....wird das auf Dauer dicht? Vermutlich schon  sonst würde es niemand machen. Wie habt ihr das gemacht und was für Verschraubungen nimmt man (hat jemand ne Type/Marke?). Und kann ich das graue PVC-Rohr nehmen oder welches?

und nun wieder zu Olli P.
Das hätte ich mir denken können das Du das Projekt noch nicht angefangen hast. Bin da ganz der Meinung von Uli....lass uns drei das mal durchdiskutieren.....dann gehts Dir gleich viel besser und Morgen in der Früh kannst gleich mit dem Projekt starten.

Viele Grüße 
Carlo


----------



## Olli.P (13. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Umbau im Frühjahr*

Hi Uli und Carlo,

also, das ist mir für die breite Öffentlichkeit zu privat.......


----------



## Dodi (20. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Umbau im Frühjahr*

Moin!

Die nicht zum Thema gehörenden Beiträge habe ich mal abgetrennt und wer noch weiter drüber diskutieren möchte, findet das hier.

Also, wieder zurück zu Carlos Teichumbau.


----------



## Carlo (25. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Umbau im Frühjahr*

Hallo zusammen,


bin wieder mal auf der Suche nach einer Lösung. Es geht um den Teichrand. Habe hier im Forum zwei Bilder gefunden wie es schon gemacht wurde. Meiner Frau gefällt die sichtbare Folie nicht (mir natürlich auch nicht). Die Lösung mit den Betonplatten finde ich eigentlich nicht schlecht.

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/media/albums/44&pictureid=313
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/media/albums/44&pictureid=321

Nun die Frage an euch:

wie könnte man die Folie verstecken?

wie habt ihr den Teichrand gemacht? Tipps und Bilder wären super!

Zur Info: an den Teich schließt zum Teil der Rasen an, darum wäre die Lösung mit den Steinen außen herum als Abgrenzung gut. 

Viele Grüße und schon mal DANKE!
Carlo


----------



## Annett (27. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Umbau im Frühjahr*

Hallo Carlo.

Schau mal bei unserem letzten Teichbau rein.
Hier ab Seite drei wirds vom Bauen her richtig interessant: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/16929/page-3
Und [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/68/]hier ein Bild vom Endergebnis[/URL]. Nur die Überstehnde Folie werden wir nach diesem Winter auf Endmaß kürzen. Damit wollte ich einfach noch etwas warten - man weiß ja nie, wieviel sich das alles noch setzt. 

Wir haben in Anlehnung an das Naturagart-Prinzip gebaut und sind bisher sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Olli.P (27. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Umbau im Frühjahr*

Hi Carlo,

also ich bin bislang immer noch von der Ufergestaltung vom Hikari-Alex begeistert!!

Wenn ich mein Ufer irgendwann nochmal umgestalte, dann so.....

Den Koi-Kurier mit der Bauanleitung hab ich mir schön zur Seite gelegt.


----------



## Carlo (27. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Umbau im Frühjahr*

Hallo Annett, hi Olli,

erst mal Danke für die Info`s.

@Annett
so wie du das Ufer gemacht hast ist narürlich auch ne Möglichkeit. Nur hab ich da (so wie du auch geschrieben hast) bedenken das die Folie vom Rand her in Richtung Teich klappt. Muss mir das ganze nochmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen! Das gute daran wäre das man die Randsteine nicht bräuchte.

@Olli
die Ufergestaltung von Alex sieht schon super aus, aber ist doch sehr aufwändig in der Herstellung und dürfte in meinem kleinen Garten doch zu viel Platz beanspruchen.
Noch ne Frage an Dich: Wo kaufst Du dein Material (Schläuche,Rohre usw.)? Kannst Du mir nen günstigen Händler nennen?

Wer noch paar Ideen hat darf sie gerne hier schreiben.

Viele Grüße
Carlo


----------



## Olli.P (28. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Umbau im Frühjahr*

Hi Carlo,

da wir hier bei uns keinen vernünftigen Teichbaumaterialhändler haben, bin ich letztendlich hier gelandet.

Wobei mir da dann auch noch als Stammkunde der Treuebonus zu gute kommt.

Jedenfalls hatte ich keine lust mir das eine hier und das andere da zu kaufen, nur weils hier und da 'nen Teuro günstiger war. Wenn man das dann letztendlich mit dem Porto aufrechnet, haste doch nix gespart............


----------



## Koi-Uwe (28. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Umbau im Frühjahr*

Ich kann Olafs Adresse nur unterstreichen, haben eigentlich alles und sind Sauschnell 
Die Qualität ist auch Klasse. Und der Treuebonus macht sich auch sehr schnell bemerkbar.


----------



## Dodi (1. März 2009)

*AW: Umbau im Frühjahr*

Moin!

Den von Olli verlinkten Shop kann ich auch nur empfehlen.
Das schöne ist noch dabei, dass ab € 50,00 keine Versandkosten berechnet werden!


----------



## Carlo (3. März 2009)

*AW: Umbau im Frühjahr*

hallo,

@Olli
danke für den Tipp des Händlers (ganz günstig ist er aber nicht....zumindest nicht bei den Schläuchen).

@Annett
Werde den Rand doch so machen wie ihr den gemacht habt, also ohne die Betonplatten. 
Die Frage nun an Dich Annett (und natürlich auch an alle anderen):
nimmt man da Estrichbeton aus dem Baumarkt oder etwas anderes?
muss man Baustahl in den Beton legen oder gibt es keine Probleme wegen Rissen oder so? Mit was werden die Fugen gemacht(auch mit Beton oder etwas anderem)

Danke schon mal für die Hilfe!!!

Viele Grüße
Carlo


----------



## Wasserratz (4. März 2009)

*AW: Umbau im Frühjahr*

servus Carlo, 

es gibt eine Möglichkeit im Grundwasser zu bauen, wenn du nicht zu hohe Ansprüche in Bezug auf Falten hast. Du brauchst eine leistungsfähige Pumpe die auch mal das eine oder andere Steinchen verträgt mit Saug und Druckschlauch. Nach dem Graben legst du den Saugschlauch bis zum Grund, das Vlies und Folie schwimmend auf das mittlerweile gestiegene Grundwasser. Der Druckschlauch dann auf die Folie. Somit pumpst du laufend das Grundwasser unter der folie raus auf die Folie. Das Grundwasser hat verloren, sobald der Wasserspiegel im Teich höher ist als das Grundwasser. Dabei muss die Folie an den Rändern immer langsam nachrutschen können. Wichtig ist dabei dass du die Folie richtig berechnet hast bzw. genug hast. Lieber danach etwas mehr abschneiden. Den Grundwasserschlauch kannst du dann drin lassen. Falls du jemals für einen Wasserwechsel komplett ablassen must hast du ihn noch beim gleichen Problem der Wiederbefüllung.

servus
Wasserratz


----------



## Olli.P (4. März 2009)

*AW: Umbau im Frühjahr*

Hi Carlo,

willst du nur mit Schläuchen bauen.......

Der grün-schwarze ist übrigens sehr fest. 

Aber hab ich auch ein paar Meter Schlauch mit verbaut ( weils m.M.n. hier und da besser war ). 
Und ich muss sagen sie sind Qualitativ Top. Die sehen Außerhalb vom Wasser auch nach 2 Jahren noch aus wie Neu.


----------



## Annett (4. März 2009)

*AW: Umbau im Frühjahr*

Hallo Carlo.

wir haben ohne Baustahl gebaut. Allerdings gab es auch schon einen Riss - denke aber nicht, dass das Ganze nun gleich einsturzgefärdet ist. 

Zum Bauen haben wir den Mörtel selbst gemischt. Vom Hausbau war mehr oder weniger (fast) alles vorhanden.
Fertigmörtel würde ich persönlich nicht nehmen. Erstens zu teuer und zweitens meist zuviel Zement drin.
Der Mörtel soll nicht knochenhart werden. Das gilt vor allem für den bei uns vorhandenem Uferwall. 
Bricht das Gemörtelte nämlich doch mal irgendwann, entstehen beim harten Mörtel scharfe Kanten, die nicht besonders gesund für die Folie sind.


----------



## Christine (4. März 2009)

*AW: Umbau im Frühjahr*



Annett schrieb:


> ...Zum Bauen haben wir den Mörtel selbst gemischt...



Hallo Annett,

welche Mischung habt Ihr denn genommen?


----------



## Wasserratz (5. März 2009)

*AW: Umbau im Frühjahr*



Annett schrieb:


> Hallo Carlo.
> 
> wir haben ohne Baustahl gebaut. Allerdings gab es auch schon einen Riss - denke aber nicht, dass das Ganze nun gleich einsturzgefärdet ist.
> 
> ...



hallo,

zum Thema Fertigbeton: 
1. Preis: der Kubikmeter kostet bei kleinen Betonwerken bei Selbstabholung oft nur gute 60 euro, hol mal den Sand, dann den Zement und misch stundenlang, was ist teuerer?
2. Mischverhältnis: Es gibt in jedem Betonwerk die unterschiedlichen Spzifikationen je nach gebrauch, z.b. mit mit nur 15% Zement in 8/16 Körnung oder z.b.b bis 40%igen Sandbeton

Zum Thema Ufergestaltung:
Folie die im Uferbereich zu sehen ist ein abloutes KO-Kriterium. Die Folie ist dor den Umwelteinflüssen (UV-Strahlung) mechanischen Beschädigungen ausgesetz.
Man gräbt  den Uferbereich in einer Stufe breiter als benötigt, legt die Folie weiter raus, stellt sie senkrecht auf, festigt sie beiseitig mit einem kleinen Betonkeil der dann beisseitig mit Rollkies verfüllt wird. Auf der Innenseite wird der Rollkies mit großen verbunden Findlingen zurückgehalten.   
Da rollt dann nicht ab, tritt keine Folie runter und sieht vor allem keine folie im Uferbereich.

servus
Robert


----------



## Annett (5. März 2009)

*AW: Umbau im Frühjahr*

Hallo Robert.

Mein Hinweis mit dem Fertigmörtel bezog sich auf Carlos Frage nach dem Zeug (in Tüten) aus dem Baumarkt. 


			
				Carlo schrieb:
			
		

> nimmt man da Estrichbeton aus dem Baumarkt oder etwas anderes?


Das ist teurer und man weiß nicht, was darin verarbeitet wurde... anmischen muss man es zumindest mit Wasser auch noch.


Bei uns bekommst Du den m³ Beton (konnte gerade nur nach dem für Betonbodenplatten oder erdfeuchten für Fundamente etc. fragen) nicht mehr für 60 Euro. Das sind Preise, wie sie zu Zeiten unseres ersten Teichbaus (2003-2004) genommen wurden. Damals haben wir die Zaunssäulen in solchen Beton gesetzt.
Heute zahlt man bei uns so um die 90 Euro, bei Selbstabholung ca. 15 weniger. 

Rollkies auf der Außenseite der Teichfolie halte ich bei angrenzendem Rasen für weniger gut. Der arme Rasenmäher bzw. die armen Messer. :?
Wenn der Teil aus Beton solide genug gebaut ist und gut aussieht, kann man sich den Kies m.M.n. schenken. Zumal dieser früher oder später sicher verunkrautet.
Innen kann man bei flach ansteigendem Ufer genauso gut Sand anfüllen. So haben wir es bei uns gemacht und wenn die Folie auf Endmaß gekürzt wurde, sieht man sie max. noch 1-2 cm, bis auch das richtig eingewachsen ist. 
Kies kommt bei uns nicht mehr in den Teich. Höchstens noch als einzelne Steinchen.

@Elschen
Grad mal den Meistermischer gefragt. 
Bei uns war es kein 100%iger Magerzement, sondern wurde vermutlich mit 6:1 (Sand:Zement) gemischt. 
Je Mischer noch eine halbe Schippe Kalk. 
Magerzement ist eher so 7:1.... Wer es besser weiß, bitte korrigieren.
Wir haben ein Vlies zwischen Folie und Uferwall. Hoffen wir mal, dass das schlimmeres verhindert, falls Brüche entstehen.


----------



## Carlo (5. März 2009)

*AW: Umbau im Frühjahr*

Hallo zusammen,

@Annett
hi Annett...wie soll ich den Beton selbstabholen? Kann den schlecht in mein Auto kippen. Anliefern geht auch nicht (so schnell hab ich den Beton mit den Steinen als Ufer sowieso nicht verarbeitet). 
Und so teuer ist der Beton im Baumarkt gar nicht.
Du schreibst das 1Kubikmeter ca.90Euro kostet. Im Baumarkt kostet der Beton ca. 1,99€ (im Angebot sogar billiger). 1Kubikmeter entspricht 2000 bis 2400kg....1Sack Beton hat 40kg....also zahlt man dann etwa 100 bis 120Euro.

Sand und Zement anliefern lassen und selbst mischen>>>kostet bestimmt noch mehr (denke ich mir).
Werde wahrscheinlich den Baumarkt Beton holen, somit hab ich zumindest kein zeiliches Problem wie mit Fertigbeton.




> Rollkies auf der Außenseite der Teichfolie halte ich bei angrenzendem Rasen für weniger gut. Der arme Rasenmäher bzw. die armen Messer.
> Wenn der Teil aus Beton solide genug gebaut ist und gut aussieht, kann man sich den Kies m.M.n. schenken. Zumal dieser früher oder später sicher verunkrautet.



So sah mein Teich 2007 aus.
Und genau so einen Rasen-Kies Übergang will ich beim Neubau vermeiden...darum die Steineinfassung.
 

hi Robert
gibt es von deinem Teich bzw.Ufer auch Bilder?

Viele Grüße und vielen Dank für eure Hilfe
Carlo


----------



## Wasserratz (6. März 2009)

*AW: Umbau im Frühjahr*

hallo,

1. zum fertigbeton: stimmt in manchen Betonwerken kostet er bis zu 90 euro. der Beton ist aber fast trocken und man macht ihn nur nass und ist somit im Hänger gut zu transportieren. Wenn Verzögerer drin ist ist die Verarbeitungsdauer für fast einen Tag möglich. 

2. mischen: Wenn man die Wahl hat und Beton im Teich verbaut sollte man möglichst Trasszement nehmen. Trasszement beinhaltet keinen Kalk. Deshalb ist eine Kalkbeimischung für Beton im Teich das falscheste was man machen kann, im Gegenteil, es ist zu vermeiden. Kalk verkalkt Pumpen und erhöht drastisch den PH-Wert.

3. Rand: Wenn man aussen keinen Rollkies haben will kann man auch direkt ausserhalb der aufgestellten Folie einen Granitzeiler rumziehen, dann hat man auch einen schöne Rasenkante.

Medium 1455 anzeigen
servus


----------



## Annett (6. März 2009)

*AW: Umbau im Frühjahr*

Hallo Robert.

Bei 1. geb ich Dir Recht. Nur hat nicht jeder einen "Klaufix" daheim und ausleihen kostet wiederrum Geld. Wir überlegen, auf das Selbstabholangebot bezüglich unserer Rasenkanten an den Hofbeeten zurückzugreifen. Das Mischen geht meiner besseren Hälfte auf den lädierten Rücken. 
Allerdings haben wir hier andere/bessere Voraussetzung, was die Transportmöglichkeiten angeht. Die angefragte Firma befindet sich keine 5km entfernt. 

Zu 2.: Hast Du meine beiden Links in [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/11/]diesem Beitrag[/URL] mal angeklickt und Dir die Bilder angesehen? Entgegen Deiner Empfehlung haben wir null Mörtel im Teich. Daher ist bei uns die halbe Schippe Kalk je Mischer kein Problem.
Problematischer sehe ich die Verwendung der Baumarktfertigmischung IM Teich. Kein Mensch weiß, was da alles an Zuschlagstoffen drin ist. Alleine das spricht für mich gegen seine Verwendung.
Der Einbau von Zementmörtel im Teich ist hier schon bei einigen richtig schief gegangen (ph-Werte nach Erstbefüllung über 9). Deshalb würde ich darauf verzichten, soweit nur irgendwie möglich bzw. auf den von Dir beschriebenen Trasszement ausweichen.

Zu 3.: Was ist der Unterschied unserer Pflastersteine zum empfohlenen Granit? Preis und Optik - m.M. 
Die gewünschte Stabilisierung des Folienendes werden beide jahrelang zur Zufriedenheit erfüllen. 
Gab es nicht spezielle Mörtel, damit sich der Granit nicht verfärbt oder verwechsele ich das gerade mit Marmor?


----------



## Wasserratz (6. März 2009)

*AW: Umbau im Frühjahr*

hallo Annett,

natürlich kannst du auch die Betonpflastersteine nehmen. Das ist eine Frage des Geschmacks. 
Trasszement ist kalkfrei und deshalb für Naturstein generell geeignet. Im Teich ist deshalb auch Trasszement kein Problem.

servus


Medium 1453 anzeigen


----------

